# List of Ash and Protein Levels in Dog Foods



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I took a little time and organized all of the information we have found and started this new thread. I started this new thread because people kept suggesting it, and so its easy for new people to search. Everyone please feel free to add, but please keep random comments and talking to a minimum. I hope this thread can be a resource for people searching for a new food. 

*Canine Caviar*

Chicken and Pearl Millet-
ASH: 6.00%, Protein: 27%

Lamb and Pearl Millet- 
ASH: 6.80%, Protein: 25%

Wilderness Grain Free- 
ASH: 4.80%, Protein: 26%

Wild Ocean Grain Free- 
ASH: 3.30%, Protein: 31%

Open Sky Grain Free- 
Ash: 5.00%, Protein: 29%

Special Needs- 
ASH: 5.00%, Protein: Protein: 18%


*Solid Gold*

Hund-N-Flocken- 
ASH: 8%, Protein: 22%

WolfKing- 
ASH: 8%, Protein 22%

Just a Wee Bit- 
ASH: 9%, Protein 28%

MMillennia- 
ASH: 5.5%, Protein 22%

Holistique Blendz- 
ASH: 5.4%, 18%

Barking at the Moon- 
ASH: 9.3%, Protein: 41%

Sun Dancer- 
ASH: 7.4%, Protein: 30%


*Professional: (waiting for other formulas!)*

Adult Dog Chicken & Barley-
7.0%, Protein: 26%
Adult Dog Lamb & Rice-
7.0%, Protein: 21%


*Eagle Pack*

Small & Medium Breed Puppy-
ASH: 7.38%, Protein: 28%

Large & Giant Breed Puppy-
ASH: 7.96%, Protein: 23%

Large & Giant Breed Adult-
ASH: 7.29%, Protein: 24%

Original Lamb-
ASH: 8.23%, Protein: 23% 

Original Pork-
ASH: 8.09%, Protein: 25%

Power Formula-
ASH: 8.18%, Protein: 30%

Adult Reduced Fat-
ASH: 7.30%, Protein: 20%

Enhanced Maturity-
ASH: 5.89%, Protein: 26%


*Native dog Food* They didn't give me an exact number of ash, just a figure of what it can be. 

Level 1: 
ASH: 9-10%, Protein: 24%

Level 2: 
ASH: 5-6%, Protein: 26%

Level 3: 
ASH: 6-7%, Protein: 30%

Level 4: 
ASH: 7-8%, Protein: 35%


*NUTRISCA *

Chicken & Chickpea Dry Food
ASH: 8.7%, Protein: 32%

Lamb & Chickpea Dry Food
ASH: 9.2%, Protein: 30%

Salmon & Chickpea Dry Food
ASH: 4%, Protein: 30%


*Canidae *

ALL Life Stages
ASH: 7%, Protein: 24%

Chicken and Rice
ASH: 6.5%, Protein: 26%

Lamb and Rice
ASH: 7.70, Protein: 21%

Platinum 
ASH: 6.5%, Protein: 20%

Large Breed Adult and Puppy
ASH: 5%, Protein: 22%

Grain Free PureELEMENTS
ASH: 10%, Protein: 32%

Grain Free PURE Sea
ASH: 10%, Protein: 32%

Grain Free PURE Land
ASH: 10%, Protein: 25%

Grain Free PURE Sky
ASH: 10%, Protein: 32%

*Acana*

Wild Prairie
ASH: 7%, Protein: 31% 

Pacifica
ASH: 8%, Protein: 33% 

Grasslands
ASH: 9%, Protein: 31%

Ranchlands
ASH: 9%, Protein: 31%

Lamb & Okanagan Apple
ASH: 9%, Protein: 25% 

Duck & Bartlett Pear
ASH: 7.5%, Protein: 25% 

Chicken & Burbank Potato
ASH: 7.5%, Protein: 28% 


*Victor *

GF Yukon River Salmon
ASH: 8.24%, Protein 32.5%

GF Active Dog
ASH: 8.7%, Protein 33.5%

GF Joint
ASH: 8.7%, Protein 33.5%

GF Ultra Pro
ASH: 9.4%, Protein 42.5%

Hi Pro Puppy
ASH: 8.69%, Protein 30.5%

High Energy
ASH: 7.29%, Protein 24%

Select Professional
ASH: 7.64%, Protein 26.5%

Performance
ASH: 8.18%, Protein 26.5%


*Orijen *

Puppy
ASH: 8%, Protein 38%

Large Breed Puppy
ASH: 8%, Protein 38%

Six Fish
ASH: 8%, Protein 38%

Adult Dog
ASH: 8%, Protein 38%

Regional Red
ASH: 9%, Protein 38%

Senior Dog
ASH: 8%, Protein 38%


*Dr. Tims *

Momentum
ASH: 6%, Protein 35%

Pursuit Active Dog
ASH: 6.5%, Protein 30%

Kinesis ALS
ASH: 5.8%, Protein 26%

Kinesis Grain Free
ASH: 6.9%, Protein 32%


*Innova *

Puppy Food
ASH: 6.4%, Protein 28%

Large Breed Puppy
ASH: 4.95%, Protein 24%

Adult Dry Dog Food Large Bites
ASH: 7.86%, Protein 24%

Adult Dry Dog Food Small Bites
ASH: 7.86%, Protein 24%

Large Breed Adult Dry Dog Food
ASH: 6.28%, Protein 25%

Weight Management Adult Dry Dog Food
ASH: 6.46%, Protein 20%

Senior Dry Dog Food
ASH: 6.81%, Protein 24%

Large Breed Senior Dry Dog Food
ASH: 6.27%, Protein 26%

PRIME Grain Free Chicken & Turkey Formula
ASH: 8.17%, Protein 38%

PRIME Grain Free Beef & Lamb Meal Formula
ASH: 8.76%, Protein 35%

PRIME Grain Free Salmon & Herring Formula
ASH: 7.43%, Protein 35%


*EVO*

Turkey & Chicken Formula
ASH: 11.69%, Protein 42%

Turkey & Chicken Formula
ASH: 11.69%, Protein 42%

Red Meat Formula
ASH: 8.8%, Protein 42%

Red Meat Formula Small Bites
ASH: 8.8%, Protein 42%

Herring & Salmon Formula
ASH: 9.54%, Protein 42%

Weight Management
ASH: 11.34%, Protein 52%

Turkey & Chicken Meal Senior
ASH: 8.4%, Protein 42%


*California Natural *

Grain Free Venison & Green Lentils Formula
ASH: 7.99%, Protein 24.3%

Grain Free Lamb Meal Formula
ASH: 8.49%, Protein 34.2%

Grain Free Chicken Meal Formula
ASH: 8.38%, Protein 37.1%

Grain Free Kangaroo & Red Lentils Formula
ASH: 5.58%, Protein 24.22%

Grain Free Salmon Meal & Peas Formula
ASH: 7.25%, Protein 30.58%

Grain Free Pork Meal & Sweet Potatoes Formula
ASH: 7.49%, Protein 30%

Chicken Meal & Rice Formula
ASH: 7.07%, Protein 29%

California Natural Lamb Meal & Rice Formula Small & Medium Breed
ASH: 10.21%, Protein 26.5%

California Natural Chicken Meal & Rice Formula
ASH: 9.27%, Protein 29.9%

Lamb Meal & Rice Formula Large Bites
ASH: 8.42%, Protein 24.1%

Lamb Meal & Rice Formula Small Bites
ASH: 8.42%, Protein 24.1%

California Natural Herring & Sweet Potato Formula
ASH: 8.5%, Protein 25.3%

Brown Rice & Chicken Meal Formula Weight Management
ASH: 6.82%, Protein 21%

Brown Rice & Lamb Meal Formula Weight Management
ASH: 8.54%, Protein 21%

Chicken Meal & Brown Rice Formula Senior
ASH: 9.18%, Protein 24%

_*Keep it going everyone!*_


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

*Annamaet * 

Adult - Protein, 23.00% Ash, max 6.5%
Encore - Protein, 25.00% Ash, max 6.5%
Extra - Protein, 26.00% Ash, max 6.5%
Option - Protein, 24.00% Ash, max 7.3%
Ultra - Protein, 32.00% Ash, max 6.8%
Lean - Protein, 30.0% Ash, max 6.8%
Auqualuk - Protein, 30.0% Ash, max 7.5%
Salcha - Protein, 30.0% Ash, max 6.8%
Manitok - Protein, 30.0% Ash max 8.5
Small Breed ALS – Protein 32.00% Ash max6.8%

*Dr Tims*

Momentum – Protein 35% Ash max 6%
Persuit – Protein 30% Ash max 6.5%
Kinesis – Protein 26% Ash max 5.8%
Kinesis GF – Protein 32% Ash max 6.9%


----------



## ShoreDobermans (Nov 18, 2013)

I would put a question mark on the Canine Caviar numbers, I don't believe them. In the fish grain free MINIMUM calcium and phosphorus alone are 4.1% and they told you total MAX ash is 3.30%. That is impossible.

I would bet that food is about 10% ash based on the calcium and phosphorus, same for the others.


----------



## ShoreDobermans (Nov 18, 2013)

Farmina N&D https://www.facebook.com/FarminaUSA

Wild Boar GF, 37% protein, 95% animal sourced, max ash 7.90%, test 7.75%
Chicken GF, 37% protein, 95% animal sourced, max ash 7.80%, test 7.5%
Wild Herring GF, 37% protein, 95% animal sourced, max ash 7.80%, test 7.6%
Chicken GF performance /large breed puppy, 42% protein, 96% animal sourced, max ash 8.70%, test 8.50%
Chicken GF performance/small-medium breed puppy, 42% protein, 96% animal sourced, max ash 8.60%, test 8.40%
Wild Cod (20% grain), 30% protein, 92% animal sourced, max ash 6.90%, test 6.60%
Chicken (20% grain), 30% protein, 92% animal sourced, max ash 6.80%, test 6.50%
Chicken (20% grain) performance/puppy, 35% protein, 93% animal sourced, max ash 7.30%, test 7.0%


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

This should be a sticky!

*Fromm *

Four Star Recipes 

GF Pork & Peas
ASH 6.51% Protein 29.58

GF Salmon Tunalini 
ASH 6.29% Protein 28.71%

GF Game Bird Recipe
ASH 6.48% Protein 29.64%

GF Beef Frittata
ASH 6.62% Protein 32.10%

GF Surf & Turf
ASH 6.48% Protein 32.10%

Chicken-A-La-Veg
ASH 5.65% Protein 25.62%

Duck & Sweet Potato 
ASH 5.73% Protein 5.73%

Pork & Applesauce
ASH 5.85% Protein 25.82%

Salmon A La Veg
ASH 6.01% Protein 25.39%

Whitefish & Potato
ASH 6.26% Protein 24.17%

Gold

Adult Gold
ASH 5.62% Protein 25.17%

Puppy Gold 
ASH 6.74% Protein 28.56%

Weight Management
ASH 6.89% Protein 26.50%

Reduced Activity Senior
ASH 5.69% Protein 24.10%

Small Breed Adult Gold 
ASH 6.13% Protein 26.74%

Large Breed Adult Gold
ASH 5.69% Protein 24.39%

Large Breed Puppy
ASH 5.90% 26.58%

Classics

Adult
ASH 5.51% Protein 25.12%

Mature Adult
ASH 5.26% Protein 22.28%


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

Bump. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Bump. 

I am waiting to hear back from some new places. As soon as I get it I will edit this post.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Great list. Can I make a request to add the fat content as well?


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

gingerkid said:


> Great list. Can I make a request to add the fat content as well?


Great idea I'll see what I can find and edit the original post.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

*Precise*

Puppy Sm & Med Breed
ASH 6.42% Protein 29% Fat 19%

Puppy Lrg and Giant Breed
ASH 6.39% Protein 27% Fat 16%

Foundation
ASH 5.90% Protein 24% Fat 14%

Endurance
ASH 6.76% Protein 30% Fat 20% 

Competition
ASH 6.38% Protein 26% Fat 16% 

Sensicare
ASH 8.6% Protein 22% Fat 12%

Light
ASH 4.62% Protein 18% Fat 8.59%

Senior
ASH 5.16% Protein 24% Fat 11%


----------



## pyrlover (Feb 5, 2014)

*Nutro*

Natural Choice Large Breed Chicken & Brown Rice 
ASH 7.8% Protein 22% Fat 13%

Unfortunately, that's all I could get out of them.


----------



## bowie (Apr 26, 2010)

*The Honest Kitchen*
ASH 6-9% - Keen & Verve are the lowest. Rep wouldn't give other specific numbers. 

Keen
Protein 21% Fat 16%

Verve
Protein 23% Fat 9%

Force
Protein 24% Fat 15%

Thrive
Protein 26% Fat 19%

Embark
Protein 29% Fat 18%

Love
Protein 31% Fat 16%

Zeal
Protein 36 % Fat 9%

*Grandma Lucy's Pureformance*
ASH Less than 5% for all formulas. Per the rep.

Chicken
Protein 34% Fat 9%

Goat
Protein 37% Fat 16%

Lamb
Protein 35% Fat 14%

Rabbit
Protein 36% Fat 14%

*Ziwipeak*
(air-dried)

Lamb
ASH 8% Protein 33% Fat 27%

Venison
ASH 8% Protein 34% Fat 26%

Venison & Fish
ASH 8% Protein 34% Fat 26%


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

The honest kitchen rep wouldn't give you the other numbers? Odd.


----------



## bowie (Apr 26, 2010)

Nope! I pointedly asked twice and she would not give me a plain answer. Very annoying.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

Petcurean:

(To save time I'm going to type the numbers like this: ash % as fed, protein %, fat %. So "Puppy 9.66, 36, 18" means 9.66% ash as fed, 36% protein, 18% fat

*Go Fit+Free (All Grain free)*

Puppy 9.66, 36, 18
Adult 8.88, 34, 16
Senior 8.61, 32, 14

*Go Sensitivity+ Shine*

Duck 6.56, 22, 12
Salmon 7.15, 22, 12
GF Turkey/Potato 9.81, 30, 16

*Go! Daily Defense*

Chicken 6.15, 24, 14
Lamb 8.04, 24, 14

*Now! Fresh*

All breed Puppy 8.52, 28, 18
All breed Adult 8.04, 24, 14
All breed Senior 6.99, 24, 10

Small breed 7.31, 27, 17

Large breed puppy 7.56, 29, 16
large breed adult 6.61, 27, 13
Large breed senior 5.9, 25, 11


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

Calling everyone today, will edit when I get ash levels

Back to Basics

High protein (all 38% protein 18% fat)

Turkey
Duck
Pork
Open Range

Grain Free (all 24% protein 14% fat)

Turkey/Potato
Whitefish/Potato
Lamb/ Potato


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

Wellness

*Complete Health*

Puppy 6.63, 28, 17
Chicken/oatmeal 5.02, 22, 12
Lamb/Barley 6.26, 22, 12
Whitefish/Sweet potato 8.03, 22, 12
Healthy Weight 4.41, 21, 6-10
Senior 3.95, 21, 10

*Complete Health Small Breed*

Puppy 6.72, 28, 12
Adult 6.65, 28, 15
Healthy Weight 6.27, 28, 9-11
Toy 6.68, 30, 17
Senior 4.85, 25, 12

*Complete Health Large Breed*

Puppy 4.92, 26, 12
Adult 4.42, 25, 11

*Core*

Puppy 6.57, 36, 18
Original 7.83, 34, 16
Ocean 8.84, 34, 16
Wild game 8.72, 34, 16
Reduced fat 7.73, 33, 10
Small breed 7.74, 36, 16
Large Breed 7.71, 34, 12

*Simple*

Duck/oat 7.02, 21, 11
GF Salmon/potato 7.5, 25, 12
GF Turkey/potato 7.04, 26, 12
Lamb/oat 6.27, 21, 12


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

Does anyone have the ash levels in Nature's Variety kibbles....all versions, including Raw Boost, LIDs? I'm pretty sure it's kind of high. I agree that this needs to be a sticky! Thanks! I'm feeding Annamaet, atm, but should be getting some Dr. Tim's today. I also have some Victor, but didn't think about the higher ash in it when I got it. It's not too high, though, to use in a rotation sometimes.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

Natures variety and natural balance are on my list to call tomorrow and I'll post them! Couldn't get ahold of them because time zones didn't catch up before I had to go to work todsy

*Natural Balance, ash as fed*

Original Ultra: 7.5
Synergy 7.4
Reduced Cal 5.9

*AlphaDog:*

chix/turkey/duck 7.4
lamb/chix/rabbit 7.3
trout/salmon/whitefish 7.35

*LID*

Lamb and brown rice 8.8
Duck and legume 7.3
Potato and duck 7.4
Potato and Rabbit 6.25
Bison Sweet potato 7.5
Chix Sweet potato 9.0
Fish sweet potato 9.9
Venison Sweet potato 8.0

Fat dogs 7.9

Vegetarian 3.8

Natures Variety wont pick up their phone! I'll keep trying.


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Nature's Variety is kind of high.


----------



## bowie (Apr 26, 2010)

meggels said:


> I'm pretty sure Nature's Variety is kind of high.


12%, if I'm remembering right.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

Merrick- ash as fed

*Classics
*
Chicken 8.82
Beef 9.56
Lamb 9.64
Puppy 8.82
Senior 8.5
Adult Toy 8.82
Adult Large Breed 8.77

*Grain Free*

Did not have Chicken or Beef values
Buffalo 9.5
Duck 9.71
Pork 9.49


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

*Natures Variety *called back and said that their ash levels in all formulas *range from 8-15% depending on batch*. So no specific numbers for the formulas, but they guarantee it will not be LOWER than 8% and will not be HIGHER than 15% but they do not have specific numbers.

Sooo.... there goes me ever feeding that again, haha. That's annoying.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

gingerkid said:


> Great list. Can I make a request to add the fat content as well?


I have been super busy and completely forgot about this. I am off tomorrow and will try to get that info up. Sorry for the delay!


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

Bumping this.


----------



## fordiesel69 (Jul 11, 2014)

What is ASH?

Please tell me it is not what it sounds like.


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

*Petguard*
Lifespan:
ASH 8% Protein:27, Fat: 15


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

fordiesel69 said:


> What is ASH?
> 
> Please tell me it is not what it sounds like.


It is pretty much what it sounds like, but probably not in the way you're thinking . From what I understand ash is the minerals (e.g. phosphorus and nitrogen) that would be left over if the food were to undergo full combustion. Its not an ingredient or anything, but an indicator of the quality of the meat meals that are used; meat meals that have a high bone content (i.e. lower quality) will produce a food with high ash.


----------



## BennySimpson (Mar 18, 2014)

gingerkid said:


> It is pretty much what it sounds like, but probably not in the way you're thinking . From what I understand ash is the minerals (e.g. phosphorus and nitrogen) that would be left over if the food were to undergo full combustion. Its not an ingredient or anything, but an indicator of the quality of the meat meals that are used; meat meals that have a high bone content (i.e. lower quality) will produce a food with high ash.


Well said. Merrick, Natures Variety, Natures Logic, EVO, TOTW all have high ash and all use poor grade ingredients.


----------



## sandgrubber (May 21, 2014)

gingerkid said:


> It is pretty much what it sounds like, but probably not in the way you're thinking . From what I understand ash is the minerals (e.g. phosphorus and nitrogen) that would be left over if the food were to undergo full combustion. Its not an ingredient or anything, but an indicator of the quality of the meat meals that are used; meat meals that have a high bone content (i.e. lower quality) will produce a food with high ash.


Ash generally means non-volitiles. Nitrogen doesn't show up in ash. Sometimes there's a fair amount of carbon. Depends on how they burn (or heat), whether O2 is present, and various other factors. N can, and generally does, go off as NO, NO2 and NOx. 
I'd guess ash reflects the amount of ground bone in the food. I wouldn't rush to judge whether ash is good or bad. Probably good for teeth. Obviously, the calcium/magnesium balance in the ash will matter. . . . and there may be some useful trace minerals. There's probably some phosphorus and other non-volitiles in the mix too. 
Anyone know where there's a description of the test used to make ash measurements? (Long ago I did some chemical analysis of wood combustion and the residues left . . . results can vary with methodology).


----------

